# Speed Grip by Moon Archery Products LLC



## buttonbukmaster (Jan 16, 2009)

New 1" torque free Speed Grip allows you increase the bows draw length and shoot faster while keeping your natural draw length the same gaining 10+ Foot Per Second. 

Video Available at http://www.moonarcheryproducts.com









































$29.95

Available in PSE, Mathews & Parker

[email protected], (740) 335-2770


----------



## buttonbukmaster (Jan 16, 2009)

ttt


----------



## buttonbukmaster (Jan 16, 2009)

ttt


----------



## buttonbukmaster (Jan 16, 2009)

ttt


----------



## buttonbukmaster (Jan 16, 2009)

ttt


----------



## buttonbukmaster (Jan 16, 2009)

ttt


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

Are they available for Hoyt?


----------



## buttonbukmaster (Jan 16, 2009)

*Speed Grip*

Sorry, not at this time. We plan to move toward Bowtech and Hoyt soon.


----------



## buttonbukmaster (Jan 16, 2009)

ttt


----------



## levi browning (Nov 8, 2008)

I saw John shoot spots with this grip on his brand new omen last night, this was his first time shooting the omen except for sighting it in...he shot a 297 with this grip and first time shooting omen...i thought would try his omen with the speed grip on it and man was it sweet...no wrist slap and no torque..i think he said his speed increased by 12 feet on this bow but not exactly sure..he will have to verify that..anyway this thing works


----------



## buttonbukmaster (Jan 16, 2009)

*Speed Grip*

Thanks for the comment. I agree, this bow is sweet and with the speed grip it shoots 12 fps faster. Can't go wrong with that. Good shootin with you.


----------



## buttonbukmaster (Jan 16, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Eric Everson (Jul 10, 2006)

*Ttt*

for you. My bow should be here in a couple weeks so I will be putting it on mne on it and doing some test.


----------



## Eric Everson (Jul 10, 2006)

*Give*

this guy a call and watch the video on there web site. Really nice down to earth family guy. I will be proud to have his product on my bow. Thanks.:shade:


----------



## RamRock (May 22, 2008)

So, this grip alows you to shoot a longer DL bow, thus increasing speed?


----------



## Eric Everson (Jul 10, 2006)

*Yep*

And nothing changes in your form. I am a 29 inch draw and with grip it will allow me to shoot a 30 inch draw. Watch his video on his web sight and it gives you a good Idea of what it does. Great product.


----------



## Eric Everson (Jul 10, 2006)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## buttonbukmaster (Jan 16, 2009)

*Speed Grip*

Hi sorry for the delay in responding. Yes, the speed grip will allow you to have a 1 inch longer draw length therefore gaining about 10 - 15 fps. You should check out our website @ www.moonarcheryproducts.com for additional information. We are advertising in Bow Hunt America this year so will hopefully get some exposure. Good luck and keep us in mind.

Thanks


----------



## buttonbukmaster (Jan 16, 2009)

Eric

Thanks for the positive feedback on the grip.


----------



## z9481 (Oct 9, 2009)

*Speed Grip*

Just got my Speed Grip in today and gave it a test.

It gave me 1 inch on my DL. I was a 27 and can now shoot 28 on my BowMadness MC. It did change my POI about 5 inches low at 20yd. This could be because the new DL or slight grip change. It is pretty solid and I can not foresee it breaking from normal use. It did not add any noise to my setup. The only problem I have is the thumb clearance for my QAD rest thumb knob(?). I have only a couple of millimeters of clearance bare handed. Will not have any with gloves. Also, had to shave a little off the top of grip to get clearance for the rest's pivoting axel. I am going to remove some material from the inside area of my QAD's knob for glove clearance. This should do the trick.

Otherwise, it performs as advertised.


----------

